

Why I Steal Movies. Even Ones I'm In - doron
http://gizmodo.com/5539417/why-i-steal-movies-even-ones-im-in?skyline=true&s=i

======
wazoox
Spot on, man, spot on. This should find its way to more mainstream media
someday.

